# cool ideas for 10 gal.



## Kurosawa (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello all!

I have not yet gotten a mantid, but I have extensive knowlegde of reptiles, and recently become interested in entomology, in specific Mantids. From my Leopard geckos I have one clear glass 10 gallon terrium to fill, and I thought this would be perfect for a mantid or two. Right now I have my sights on either and African of Giant Indian mantis, as I hear not only are they an excellent beginners mantis, but they are also very nice pets. So, now that I'm done rambling, I am looking for some cool ideas on how to design an interesting/cool enclosure, that would appropriately acommodate an adult mantis. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Skeggi


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Please make an introduction in the introductions forum. What I do is take some plexiglass and cut it to fit down the middle of a ten gallon. That way I can divide it in half for two of the larger species of mantids.


----------

